# How to fix Magellan digitizing software "multiple registration error"?



## KingstonM (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm using Magellan digitizing software for 5 years. Last year I updated my computer with windows 7 and Just weeks ago I re-installed my computer with windows 7. Software installation went successful but when I register it didn't go through. It says multiple registration error. Does any one know how to resolve this issue?


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

Don't know anything about that software but I would call them and explain what happened.


----------



## KingstonM (Apr 14, 2011)

I called the company and told them. They said Magellan software and Rennaisance machine have been taken over by Prodigi company. I called up these guys and they are trying to sell their software for $5000. They don't want to resolve this issue.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

It sounds like they have you over a barrel. If your software won't work without being "registered" after installation, then they hold the keys to the castle. I would make a post warning about their business practice and don't buy from them again.


----------



## clettering (Oct 27, 2011)

I had the same experience with Prodgi. I had a computer crash and reloaded my paid version of Magellan and all I needed the activation code. I called Great Notions and was told they sold it and they could not help. All Prodgi wanted to do was sell me software that I dont need. Does anyone have the activation code so I can get on with business ? thanks.


----------



## KingstonM (Apr 14, 2011)

Don't buy anything from Prodigi. Whatever you are investing, they are all going to be waste because they may run away like Rennaisance. Buy machines and soft wares from well established company.


----------



## Rockwell2019 (Nov 23, 2019)

It’s easy to ...[info redacted]

9 years later . It is against forum rules to share 'cheat codes' meant to circumvent a company's registration/activiation process.​


----------



## julmac22 (Sep 22, 2020)

Hello,
Im in desperate need of softeware for my renaissance 12 needle. Can you help me?


----------



## KingstonM (Apr 14, 2011)

Your Rennaisance machine still running? The company was gone long ago. I threw my machine for scrap metal and bought Tajima.


----------

